
Microsoft Names Scott Guthrie as Permanent Enterprise Chief - louthy
http://recode.net/2014/03/31/microsoft-names-scott-guthrie-as-permanent-enterprise-chief-spencer-to-head-xbox/
======
keithwarren
For those of you who don't know, Scott is really the driving force behind
Microsoft's embrace of open source. The opening of ASP.NET, the .NET Framework
and countless other techs would not have happened without his push.

On top of all that, he is a coder at heart and still deeply in touch with the
community. You can email him directly and usually get a response within hours
which is astonishing given his role and responsibilities.

This is a win for coders everywhere, regardless of your position on Microsoft
and how you feel about them in general - ScottGu is one of the great guys
pushing technology forward and has a serious increase in firepower every time
he moves up the ladder at Microsoft. This position is tantamount to 'head of
all things developer' at Microsoft.

~~~
camus2
what? is .NET open source ? if it's open source is it a free software ?

~~~
stonemetal
.net is "Source Available" perhaps, Microsoft makes the source available so
that you can step into their code when debugging. They make it extremely easy
to point VS at their symbol servers(and cache locally for performance) so you
always get the exact right source you need while debugging.

If you prefer to browse the source
[http://referencesource.microsoft.com/](http://referencesource.microsoft.com/)
has it all including the license. It appears to be a non free license as it is
for reference use only.

~~~
hackinthebochs
>They make it extremely easy to point VS at their symbol servers(and cache
locally for performance) so you always get the exact right source you need
while debugging.

Is this something that happens automatically? Do you have any more information
how to set this up?

~~~
duncans
On
[http://referencesource.microsoft.com](http://referencesource.microsoft.com)
in bold "How to configure Visual Studio for debugging .NET framework" which
links to
[http://referencesource.microsoft.com/setup.html](http://referencesource.microsoft.com/setup.html)

------
smortaz
+1. he's been extremely supportive of our Python & node.js efforts in visual
studio. a while back i gave him a demo of PTVS and he strongly encouraged &
supported us in putting Python on Azure. it was the renaissance of Python at
microsoft in a way.

[http://pytools.codeplex.com](http://pytools.codeplex.com)

[http://nodejstools.codeplex.com](http://nodejstools.codeplex.com)

[https://github.com/WindowsAzure/azure-sdk-for-
python](https://github.com/WindowsAzure/azure-sdk-for-python)

------
awestley
That is great new. Good for him. I don't do much work with MS anymore but in
the past I always followed Scott's blog. I am excited to see Microsoft moving
in the right direction. Hell, I'm glad to see Microsoft moving in any
direction. They have been stale and dormant for too long.

~~~
monkmartinez
I own one PC for media (win7). Wife, kids and I use mac laptops. Wife has
iPhone and I use a Galaxy Note 3.

I say that to say this; I am no luddite. I've been shopping for a Win8.1
tablet to replace the Google I/O Samsung tablet and perhaps maybe my mbp.
Win8.1 tablets are compelling due to the full blown desktop environment.
However, the MS dev ecosystem is a bit daunting as the lifecycle or shelf life
of their tech is never really known (Silverlight comes to mind here).

I work as a Firefighter (day job) and our municipality are solidly MS
integrated. This doesn't look it will change in the short to near term as city
IT is steadfast MS. You can byod to work at the station...however, we have two
laptops on every engine and ladder apparatus. The tools we use for EMS calls
are, quite frankly, complete shit. Web apps seem like a logical solution until
you see how they are used in the field... latency, network i/o and the choice
for browsers are limited among many/varied issues (hipaa, etc).

All that to say, I believe in Scott Guthrie. I follow him on Twitter and he
seems like a logical and candid MS employee from what I've read on his blog
over the years. The changes that I've seen in MS recently give me a bit of
confidence to test the native development side and perhaps fix our shit
software.

~~~
alykhalid
>However, the MS dev ecosystem is a bit daunting as the lifecycle or shelf
life of their tech is never really known (Silverlight comes to mind here)

Although silverlight is not actively being developed anymore it will be
supported for a considerable period of time [1]. If you have invested time to
develop/learn Silverlight applications, your time was not wasted. The
underlying technology (XAML) is also used for desktop (WPF), metro (windows
store app) and windows phone 8 applications.

Disclaimer: My first language is not english.

1\. [http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/default.aspx?LN=en-
us...](http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/default.aspx?LN=en-
us&x=8&y=11&c2=12905)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
You'll have to rip WPF from my cold dead hands. Silver light and WinRT are
just poor imitations that look similar but are missing way too many features
that I use dally.

~~~
ct
Totally agree WPF is awesome. And WinRT/Silverlight don't hold a candle to it.
Only thing is WPF performance and verboseness could be better.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I use WPF at a low level (no framework components beyond Canvas) in pure C#
(no icky XAML); which is probably why WinRT/Silverlight are so unappealing.
WPF works well for me but eventually I'll have move onto Direct2D and
DirectWrite I guess, but I'll have to use a C# wrapper.

------
ianstallings
"ScottGu" is always on the forefront of keeping MS relevant and making sure
they push forward. We need more like him.

------
mathattack
This seems like a continuation of promoting people who are very in touch with
programming, and what needs to be done internally to make things happen at
Microsoft. Good first promotion by the new CEO!

------
lukasm
"Permanent Enterprise Chief" what does it mean? tenure?

~~~
ygra
From the article:

> Microsoft on Monday named Scott Guthrie as the permanent head for
> Microsoft’s enterprise group, a position he has held in an acting capacity.

> The position became vacant after its previous occupant — Satya Nadella — was
> tapped as CEO.

I.e. he held that position temporarily after Nadella moved on and now has it
permanently.

~~~
lukasm
My question was about the position "what does it mean if someone is ..." not
who has it.

~~~
ygra
It means that until now he was just _temporary_ head of that group because
there wasn't yet a successor. Now he was named that successor. The »permanent«
is not part of the title; it's just an attribute.

------
beauzero
Scott Guthrie...hmmm. This seems significant.

